# Question Regarding How to Handle Languages



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 24, 2010)

Ok. Here's the scoop.

Inside the next year, I will be transferring to Georgia State University to pursue double majors in Classics and Middle East Studies with a minor in Jewish Studies. Because of the set up of the majors. I'll have to take four languages to the 2002 level in order to graduate. 

The languages are Ancient Greek, Ancient Hebrew, Latin, and Arabic.

With the way things are set up, I will have to take two of the above simultaneously (likely at two different levels, i.e. intermediate and introductory). If I don't do that, it will take eight years to get through them all.

My question to you is, which two should I take?


----------



## Prufrock (May 24, 2010)

Bryan, I think that, realistically, it really won't matter that much. I don't know what it is that you're really interested in studying, but if one or two of those languages will be more used than the others, start with those. Other than that, my best advice would be to make your decision based upon time slots for classes (which will be most convenient for you), or whether outstanding professors may be teaching one of those languages your first semester, etc. No matter what you do, it's just going to take a lot of grunt work: so just pick the best class schedule and go for it.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 24, 2010)

You make a point there Paul.

The poll isn't really to decide what I MUST take together, its more to figure out what is suicide to take together. I know I'm in for a tough road ahead, and I don't mind tough. However, I'm not willing to attempt to climb a 80 degree angle sloped wall with a car.

Tough is fine....insanity is not .

Hope you see where I'm going with that.


----------



## Prufrock (May 24, 2010)

Bryan, none of those will be suicidal to take together. To truly be proficient in any of them, yes, they will all be lots of industrious, steady work. Speaking personally, I think we _ have a tendency sometimes to over-exaggerate the difficulty of tasks. The difficulty is not in the language itself (remember, every infant learns a language), but rather the difficulty lies in keeping motivated and disciplined with something that is so entirely unfamiliar to us. My practical advice to you when learning dead languages like this is actually to do *more* work than you have assigned. That might sound impractical, but it really is not. When you have learned enough Greek or Latin to be able to do it, wake up 30 or 40 minutes earlier each day and spend that time parsing a few dozen lines of Homer or Virgil, or read a paragraph of Cicero or Josephus; alternate each day between languages. When learning Hebrew, go through Jonah or Ruth on your own as you are able (or portions of later Hebrew literature, depending on what you're learning). This will help you immensely, and allow you to be much more effective with the time that you do spend working on these languages.

Also, when studying multiple languages at the same time, remember that you can cross-fertilize, so to speak. You don't have to study Latin for one part of the day, and then Hebrew later in the day. Practice translating the Septuagint into Latin, or the Vulgate into Hebrew. Studying these theological languages makes it most convenient, since you can always check your translations._


----------



## mjmacvey (May 24, 2010)

If you are looking for the easiest route, I would take the Indo-European languages (Greek and Latin) together or the Semetic Languages (Hebrew and Arabic) together, as these pairs have more inherent similarities in terms of vocabulary, phonetics and grammar. It would still be a lot of work, but some of your effort in one language will overlap with the other. 

I am curious what your future vocational goals are, but that does not seem to be a primary consideration. If seminary is in your future take Greek (even though it is classical) and Hebrew.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 24, 2010)

Seminary is in the future.

I have a very strong passion for Classical studies as well as the Middle East (neither supercede my passion for the Lord of course). Since I've been called to seminary for MDiv and PhD studies, I'm attempting to figure out how to integrate all three of them together. 

So far though, I haven't come up with anything.


----------



## Montanablue (May 24, 2010)

I'd echo the advice to choose good professors. Ultimately, I think having a good professor trumps any kind of pairing of languages you could do. Although it would make sense to me to take related languages at the same time.


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2010)

Yes, check out the professors.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2010)

I'd take Latin and Greek at the same time. They are the most similar of any of the above combinations.


----------



## Wayne (May 25, 2010)

Which language have you already studied, besides English?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 25, 2010)

Spanish for two years in high school (of which I remember little of), French for a semester in middle school (which I remember none of), and I will be studying German for a year this coming term.


----------



## Covenant Joel (May 25, 2010)

Ancient Hebrew and Arabic, while quite different, do have many similarities that might make it somewhat easier to do at once. I took Hebrew in college and seminary, then learned Arabic in the Middle East, and I was surprised at how much similarity in structure there is. So I'd suggest doing those together personally.


----------



## Skyler (May 25, 2010)

I voted "Arabic and Ancient Greek". Personally I think you're going to run into problems if you try to learn two languages that are too similar at the same time. But I could be wrong, since I've never attempted to "officially" learn more than one language at a time.


----------

